# My husband is indian and says since im black I cant grow my hair long!!!



## mami2010 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Someone told me since im black I cant grow my hair long!*

Last night I told Someone I will be growing my hair out to bra strap length. They said no that is not possible.  Black people cant grow hair long.  I told them yes it is possible. Umm I think I am even more motivated to grow out my hair now. I got my notebook ready and starting to really get this hair growing thing down because I know it is possible thanks to this forum.  So I am now really to take this journey full blast.

I have been working on my hair since I joined this forum in November 2010 and it is on the right path now. My hair was cut in May 2011 to get rid of some damage. It was so thin but now its looks alot fuller since I cut it.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 26, 2011)

if hes doubting you because you are black then IMO when your hair finally grows long he will think its only because you are an exception.


----------



## prettynatural (Jun 26, 2011)

well, uhhh, ermm.Just practice heatlhy hair practices and you should be able to retain the length you desire. No comment on hubby's opinion.


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 26, 2011)

Show him some heads of hair here on LHCF, maybe he'll become a believer in the hair-growing ability of your race


----------



## RocStar (Jun 26, 2011)

Ummm...



I was here.


----------



## mami2010 (Jun 26, 2011)

prettynatural said:


> well, uhhh, ermm.Just practice heatlhy hair practices and you should be able to retain the length you desire. No comment on hubby's opinion.




I really think my husband is just bluffing me so that I really accomplish what I want.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jun 26, 2011)

He has probably never seen a black woman with long hair. 

Don't grow your hair because he says you cant. Grow it for you.


----------



## LovinLocks (Jun 26, 2011)

Mami,

You go 'head girl.  Keep reading, keep applying, keep checking out ayurvedic hair care, keep us posted and I can't wait until the day he calls your name when you aren't looking at him and when you turn, girrllll, you fling your hair in a semi-circle to face him SLAPPIN' HIM IN DA FACE with it.

Yessss!


----------



## snillohsss (Jun 26, 2011)

mami2010 said:


> I really think my husband is just bluffing me so that I really accomplish what I want.



If that was a bluff, then it was kinda..I don't know--rude to say to a black woman? 

Good luck with your growth OP.  Marking my spot....


----------



## Coco*Colada (Jun 26, 2011)

I truly hope he is bluffing because that is rude as hell  

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 26, 2011)

He needs to be slapped in the mouth first of all and get off the bus for sayin some ignorant mess like that

And don't worry...just go hardcore with babying your hair and keep your regimen as simple as possible.  You'll get there before u know it..I'm rootin for ya!


----------



## Love Always (Jun 26, 2011)

People act like we can't have long hair, black women with long hair isn't out of the ordinary to me and that's long before this board. Bless you on your hair journey OP.


----------



## Lita (Jun 26, 2011)

Good luck on your hair journey....




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SpicyPisces (Jun 26, 2011)

I find it rude he would say that to you...he as your husband is supposed to support you in whatever you try to do, not tell you it's impossible. I hope you corrected him and told him that with proper care, anyone can grow long hair regardless of race. Good luck on your HHJ


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow.  Well, considering the women in his country support a billion dollar business selling their hair to us, I'm not surprised he thinks that.


----------



## HauteHippie (Jun 26, 2011)

Ohh, Lawd! This thread is problematic. Most men have no idea what they're talking about when it comes to hair, not even a foundation of knowledge. 'Cept for a few Indian guys I know who would put my hair obsession to shame.

He SHOULD be supportive, verbally and otherwise, but some people pick one and not the other. I don't think it's worth an argument and you don't seem upset.

Perhaps you can pick out Fotki pics/YouTube videos of BSL/WL+ women with your same natural hair texture.

He, like most people, is probanly just trusting his own senses and maybe hasn't seen many long-haired Black women.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## Etherealsmile (Jun 26, 2011)

I have no wordserplexed


*_exits*_


----------



## nappystorm (Jun 26, 2011)

Didn't alot of us just attribute someone's hair growth to her "mixness" (AKA:her non black side), now it's a problem when someone of another race makes the same type of statement?  Make up your mind, peoples  

Anyhoo, OP, I wouldn't worry about him. Hair that is being properly cared for _will_ grow.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jun 26, 2011)

This thread will go many places here on the "present" LHCF. I know black men who have said this. Whatever no big deal... Grow your healthy head of hair and all of those products truly won't make it happen faster. Take care of your self from within and it will show on the outside.
HHG and keep us updated on your new journey! ;-) tell him to put up some prizes for goals reached and make it fun. LOL


----------



## PJaye (Jun 26, 2011)

No disrespect, but I would’ve clipped ol’ boy in his snot locker for such a nasty comment.


----------



## My Friend (Jun 26, 2011)

Girl....jus give him the side eye then get your grow on. Wear ps so he can't see your growth  once you reach bsl or longer, let the games begin.

Trench coat and a bun  

Strip off that coat 

Do a bun drop 

Use yo hair as a feather all over his body 

Spank him with that hair 

Spank him some mo 

Color him all day and night and do the white girl swing with that hair! 

Make him say yo name! In two languages 


Ummmmm.......   ok you get the picture.


----------



## cheryl26 (Jun 26, 2011)

That was rude and sorta hurtful, I don't care how many bald/weave wearing black women he may see, you are his wife and he should know better. My spouse has uttered his dislike for my curly hair on many occasions (he's bengali) by saying, "are you going out like that?", "are you going to straighten your hair?". Umm, you begged to marry me this way, get over it. Some men just weren't taught all their manners.


----------



## Qtee (Jun 26, 2011)

Most black men think black women can grow their hair any longer then their shoulders...so you shouldnt be surprised or offended..but u can show him better than you can tell him...


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 26, 2011)

cheryl26 said:


> That was rude and sorta hurtful, I don't care how many bald/weave wearing black women he may see, you are his wife and he should know better. My spouse has uttered his dislike for my curly hair on many occasions (he's bengali) by saying, "are you going out like that?", "are you going to straighten your hair?". Umm, you begged to marry me this way, get over it. Some men just weren't taught all their manners.


 

Everything you said.
OP you have a support system here. You can do it!


----------



## lovegymnasts (Jun 26, 2011)

My Friend said:


> Girl....jus give him the side eye then get your grow on. Wear ps so he can't see your growth  once you reach bsl or longer, let the games begin.
> 
> Trench coat and a bun
> 
> ...



Absolutely *THE* best post eva!


----------



## mami2010 (Jun 26, 2011)

I think I kind of like the rude comment from him.  Because I have been slacking off a little and using heat more than I should.  But now its time to ditch those heat tools.  When I was younger I just thought some girls were just blessed to have long hair. My mom and my sister have long soft silky hair and I thought I just didn't get lucky.  My mom didn't know how to take care of my texture.  So she just start slapping in relaxers often.  But this forum really open up my eyes.  Thanks everyone for all your comments.  I am usually to shy to start a thread but I really like this one. 

I will keep everyone updated on my progress in the future.


----------



## mami2010 (Jun 26, 2011)

lovegymnasts said:


> Absolutely *THE* best post eva!




Yes it is!


----------



## mami2010 (Jun 26, 2011)

My Friend said:


> Girl....jus give him the side eye then get your grow on. Wear ps so he can't see your growth  once you reach bsl or longer, let the games begin.
> 
> Trench coat and a bun
> 
> ...



This seems like fun, thanks!


----------



## melissa-bee (Jun 26, 2011)

Well I just hope you can prove him wrong.


----------



## mami2010 (Jun 26, 2011)

melissa-bee said:


> Well I just hope you can prove him wrong.



I will try my best.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Jun 26, 2011)

Awww, if DH is kind in all other respects, I'm sure he just wasn't thinking when he spoke.
mami2010  If your mother and sis have long hair, why would he think BW can't grow long hair?


----------



## cocosweet (Jun 26, 2011)

To get a head start on making him eat his words, show him the luscious heads of hair of the LHCF.


----------



## omegachick31 (Jun 26, 2011)

My Friend said:


> Girl....jus give him the side eye then get your grow on. Wear ps so he can't see your growth  once you reach bsl or longer, let the games begin.
> 
> Trench coat and a bun
> 
> ...



Girl you is so nassstee....I likes!


----------



## mami2010 (Jun 26, 2011)

We plan on sitting down together tomorrow night and going thru the forum so he can gain some knowledge about black people and hair growth. He is Indian so he is into building computers and stuff like that so, I don't knock him if he don't have the knowledge. He will surely gain it soon. I will also show him some of the luscious locks floating around.


----------



## My Friend (Jun 26, 2011)

JJamiah 


Your almost hl.. after you read your pm......don't hurt him


----------



## tropical-punch (Jun 26, 2011)

That was incredibly rude. I mean this wasn't some random person, you own *husband* said this. SMH.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Ummm, that was rude.  Not to mention ignorant.  Any person of any race can grow long hair if they put their mind to it.  Race aside he should believe in you because you are his wife.  Oh well.  If he's a good husband in all other ways I wouldn't make a big deal out of it.  Good luck on your LHHJ and we're here for you!


----------



## NicWhite (Jun 26, 2011)

No need to show him any of the pictures on here.  

Just take care of your hair and body and let him see the best that *your* hair can do.


----------



## vtoodler (Jun 26, 2011)

I can't believe that your husband said that.


----------



## NYAmicas (Jun 26, 2011)

My SO is INdian and he's seen pics of me with my hair long and I cut it short shortly after we met so we're both looking forward to it growing back together. Regarding your husband's comment, I cant really get mad since I myself dont see a plethora of black women with long hair unless I log on here. I've had discussions about black women's hair with not only my SO but his friends & trying to educate them more because they were really curious. It's great your DH is curious and he can learn while you take part in your hair care journey alongside you.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 26, 2011)

My Friend said:


> JJamiah
> 
> 
> Your almost hl.. after you read your pm......don't hurt him



LOL My Friend I am going to try it too. LOL 
I am going to whip him too LOL


----------



## reeko43 (Jun 26, 2011)

You know your husband better than anyone else here so you are the best person to determine what DH meant by his statement.  As some have mentioned already, plenty of Black men and women believe the same thing.  This is a great opportunity to educate and to get yourself on track as well.  I am glad you didn't fly off the handle because of his comment.  How will he know if someone doesn't show him?


----------



## Embyra (Jun 26, 2011)

My Friend said:


> Spank him with that hair
> 
> Spank him some mo
> 
> ...


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Jun 26, 2011)

mami2010 said:


> Last night I told my husband I will be growing my hair out to bra strap length.   He said no that is not possible.  Black people cant grow hair long.  I told him yes it is possible. Umm I think I am even more motivated to grow out my hair now. I got my notebook ready and starting to really get this hair growing thing down because I know it is possible thanks to this forum.  I have been stocking up on products since Januray 2011.  I have most of aphogee products, silk elements (by way I love silk elements leave in moisturizer smells so good), I have my castor oil stocked up (5 bottles lol), Hot six oil, WGO, EVOO, EVCO, Henna, Indigo and so much more. I have so much stuff in stock because I now live in South America and to find the good stuff here is not really possible so, when I do travel back to the states I really stock up.  So I am now really to take this journey full blast.
> 
> I wanted to wait till we move into our new home but because he is doubting me its on now.   I think he could be saying that to motivate me more.  I envy his hair and my daughters hair.  Soon I will envy my own hair.  I all thank you ladies on this forum for giving me the knowledge to start my journey.  I have been working on my hair since I joined this forum in November 2010 and it is on the right path now. My hair was cut in May 2011 to get rid of some damage. It was so thin but now its looks alot fuller since I cut it.




OP... good luck with your hair care journey and do it for you, not to prove a point to DH. HHG!


----------



## Lady S (Jun 26, 2011)

Now you know dang well that this post just put hubby on the LHCF hit list.


----------



## dyh080 (Jun 26, 2011)

hair4romheaven said:


> This thread will go many places here on the "present" LHCF. I know black men who have said this. Whatever no big deal...* Grow your healthy head of hair and all of those products truly won't make it happen faster. Take care of your self from within and it will show on the outside.*
> HHG and keep us updated on your new journey! ;-) tell him to put up some prizes for goals reached and make it fun. LOL



I agree with the bolded.  It sounds like you will be using lots of products. What will he say then ? Black women need loads of products to grow hair?
As the above poster said....take care of your body and please don't become a product junkie on an endless search for the magic bullet.


----------



## ezina (Jun 26, 2011)

Geez, guys. This is the lady's husband we're talking about. We sure as heck don't know him, and out of respect to the OP, we should at least soften our tone and not pass judgement. The only person who knows the intentions behind the the husband's words better than anyone else here is the OP.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Jun 26, 2011)

My Friend said:


> Girl....jus give him the side eye then get your grow on. Wear ps so he can't see your growth  once you reach bsl or longer, let the games begin.
> 
> Trench coat and a bun
> 
> ...



  

These are added to my to do list!


----------



## Lucia (Jun 27, 2011)

Call his bluff. I'm posting a dozen different YTubers so you have some good examples of what healthy haircare can do for anyone. 



LeobodyC5
http://www.youtube.com/user/LeobodyC5#p/c/69A3AAFAB00BD571/3/E9oOrIT83P0

http://www.youtube.com/user/LeobodyC5#p/u/36/MgIn6OG3CYs

Longhairdontcare
http://www.youtube.com/user/Longhairdontcare2011

Irris
http://www.youtube.com/user/IRRISISTABLBTCH#p/u/6/NCUVPksA_vk

Sylver
http://www.youtube.com/user/sylver2

songsofjoy-no vids just the background pic

KimmayT
http://www.youtube.com/user/kimmaytube#p/u/4/_1b5_XLegUY

http://www.youtube.com/user/kimmaytube#p/u/5/8db1nhP_oAk

Moptopmaven
http://www.youtube.com/user/MopTopMaven#p/u/12/ppY5S0cBwyM


Naptural85
http://www.youtube.com/user/Naptural85

http://www.youtube.com/user/Naptural85#p/u/0/szp1DdV0Rm8

Chellywellzshop
http://www.youtube.com/user/chellywellzshop#p/u/31/gG_Tz2o1nic

Mlle Cafeaulait
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOtRT_1aD0M&feature=feedrec_grec_index

http://www.youtube.com/user/MlleCafeAuLait#p/u/4/MX7f8jJgWJU

http://www.youtube.com/user/MlleCafeAuLait#p/u/8/bTbhiWAEpJg


Taren 
http://www.youtube.com/user/taren916#p/u/2/49vbeS7vONY

Stelladata
http://www.youtube.com/user/stelladata#p/u/14/jPuSrOHKXDs

DOrient
http://www.youtube.com/user/TheDorient#p/u/1/aykIesjT_oM

Richeau
http://www.youtube.com/user/richeau#p/a/u/0/aQgY_NlgxNY

http://www.youtube.com/user/richeau#p/u/4/y51CjWpiNHs

Haircrush
http://www.youtube.com/user/HairCrush#p/u/22/da8u_TxphJU

http://www.youtube.com/user/HairCrush#p/u/18/sFMkR6MZgOY

http://www.youtube.com/user/HairCrush#p/u/19/p8uBpeVhFPY

http://www.youtube.com/user/HairCrush#p/u/6/AVotrFMm5T4

Amoremusica
http://www.youtube.com/user/amoremusica#p/u/2/WIPo_tFCBRk

Kinkycurly founder Shelley
http://www.youtube.com/user/KinkyCurlyHairCare#p/a/u/2/_JkWd-MyVdE

SophistecatedMamma
http://www.youtube.com/user/SOPHISTICATEDMMAMA#p/u/52/UOqyUjaie58

Tais Araujo-brazilian Actress
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpOra7EGhMQ&feature=mh_lolz&list=WLC0DB6EAF84F4CC71


 Andrea's choice
http://www.youtube.com/user/AndreasChoice

http://www.youtube.com/user/AndreasChoice#p/search/11/7_r7Ii2jSvk


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 27, 2011)

A year and a half ago, for many years I had the same thought.  I don't think this forum would be so successful if it was common knowledge that black hair can grow.


----------



## lesedi (Jun 27, 2011)

Well you know different


----------



## Shelew (Jun 27, 2011)

Well the norm for the ladies he saw regularly growing up was probably MBL and beyond. Naturally he would say that. Just hope you don't get so stressed trying too hard to reach your goal. That kinda can hinder your progress. Good luck to you on your journey!


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow...first let me say you MARRIED someone that said that to you???!!! erplexed What happened to support? I don't care what his reason, lack of knowledge or if it was a "bluff", that was effed up...period...that's all she wrote. Damn!

Now that that's out the way...I hope you do grown hair LONGER than your goal just to prove him wrong-even though you should do it really for you. But yeah...I'm cheering for you.


----------



## NicWhite (Jun 27, 2011)

This is a prime example of why it is important to pay attention to how something is said.

It is probably not a good idea to title a thread "*My husband is indian and says since im black I cant grow my hair long*", on a forum that caters to black women.

The OP made a statement that she is is jealous of her daughters and husband's hair.  Unless her husband has long hair, the statement leads me to believe she is jealous of the texture of their hair.

OP, it might be a good idea to get this thread removed so that you will not have to read angry comments about your husband.  I think all women should learn from this, especially if your husband is of a different race.  Threads like this usually never end well. erplexed


----------



## SmileyNY (Jun 27, 2011)

He's not the first to think this. It is a very common misconception & perhaps one of the primary reasons why this hair forum even exists.... So, why are some people in this thread up in arms & acting brand new? 


*clutches pearls* "Oh my! He said that?! How dare he have a common point if view that is part of the reason why I'm on a hair board trying to find the best possible strategies to keep my hair healthy so that it will become long? *humph*" 
 

The only way to change this extremely common and false POV is to keep proving them wrong. Good luck OP  


Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## qchelle (Jun 27, 2011)

Yea, why are you jelly of his hair? Is it long? Can we see? 

Sent from my WX445 using WX445


----------



## LilMissRed (Jun 27, 2011)

Good luck Op!! HHG 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using SAMSUNG-SGH-I897


----------



## Anew (Jun 27, 2011)

HHG OP....!


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (Jun 27, 2011)

My Friend said:


> Girl....jus give him the side eye then get your grow on. Wear ps so he can't see your growth  once you reach bsl or longer, let the games begin.
> 
> Trench coat and a bun
> 
> ...


 
 those are nice ...

Can I add a few to the list


----------



## TrueToHair (Jun 27, 2011)

Lucia is right (all of the links).  Plus if you are on the hair boards long enough, you'll see stunning heads of hair of all hair types.  I was addicted when I first joined because I couldn't get over it, lol 

To be fair, this myth persists for a lot of people.  After joining hair boards, my hair grew longer than my family thought possible. I am now aiming for a length that years ago that I used to think was a "fairy tale."  I think it's normal to get discouraged, but at least give it a few years without giving up.  If it can happen for others, who is to say that it cannot happen for you.

Good luck!


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (Jun 27, 2011)

My Friend said:


> Girl....jus give him the side eye then get your grow on. Wear ps so he can't see your growth  once you reach bsl or longer, let the games begin.
> 
> Trench coat and a bun
> 
> ...


 
OK.  This is hilarious.


----------



## Okay (Jun 27, 2011)

SmileyNY said:


> He's not the first to think this. It is a very common misconception & perhaps one of the primary reasons why this hair forum even exists.... So, why are some people in this thread up in arms & acting brand new?
> 
> 
> *clutches pearls* "Oh my! He said that?! How dare he have a common point if view that is part of the reason why I'm on a hair board trying to find the best possible strategies to keep my hair healthy so that it will become long? *humph*"
> ...




Thanks was not enough!

People be in denial................................


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (Jun 27, 2011)

SmileyNY said:


> He's not the first to think this. It is a very common misconception & perhaps one of the primary reasons why this hair forum even exists.... So, why are some people in this thread up in arms & acting brand new?
> 
> 
> *clutches pearls* "Oh my! He said that?! How dare he have a common point if view that is part of the reason why I'm on a hair board trying to find the best possible strategies to keep my hair healthy so that it will become long? *humph*"
> ...


 


Okay said:


> Thanks was not enough!
> 
> People be in denial................................


 
There seems to be a disconnect between why people are upset and the issue at hand.  It's not surprising that someone has this misconception, it is surprising that someone married to a black woman would tell her something so defeatist and--sorry--racist.  Black women can, do, and have grown their hair long without LHCF.   It's this very misconception that keeps many black women from even trying to grow their hair and continue to perm it up (in an unhealthy way), weave it up, or just have bad hair all day every day.  

I think the real reason this board exists is so black women will see that it's not true.  So, I think the response is twofold:  One - don't believe the hype!  A message that can't be repeated often enough on this board, especially for someone who's being actively discouraged from seeking to grow out their hair.  And Two - Wow, that's your DH talking that smack to you?  I can see some ig'nant dued on the street, but your man???  Whassup with that???  

I hope OP is right and it's just some reverse psychology okey doke.  But as you said SmileNY, the best response is just to prove him wrong!  Tell the women from his country to keep their hair!


----------



## SmileyNY (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't think it's fair (at all) to make the OPs husband out to be a villain for having a VERY COMMON misconception. From his POV, he's not "talking sideways," he's just being honest about his viewpoint. Just because he married a black woman doesn't mean he has to be privy to everything about black culture. There isn't a test required before interracial marriage  It doesn't mean that he won't be a victim of mistaking a stereotypes for facts either.  

A lot of BLACK WOMEN don't even think they can grow their hair long. We all know a couple women who feel this way. So, how can we get mad at men of other races for not knowing?

The OP knows her husband better than anyone else on this board & she knows his heart. Calling into question why she married him or how he could marry her is out of line & disrespectful. 


Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jun 27, 2011)

mami2010, check out this thread http:///www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=535467  I just posted my results after 30 days and all I can say is the pictures tell the story.
Grow your hair because you want to grow your hair, not to prove any points to anyone else.


----------



## mami2010 (Jun 27, 2011)

SmileyNY said:


> I don't think it's fair (at all) to make the OPs husband out to be a villain for having a VERY COMMON misconception. From his POV, he's not "talking sideways," he's just being honest about his viewpoint. Just because he married a black woman doesn't mean he has to be privy to everything about black culture. There isn't a test required before interracial marriage  It doesn't mean that he won't be a victim of mistaking a stereotypes for facts either.
> 
> A lot of BLACK WOMEN don't even think that they can grow their hair long. We all know a couple women who feel this way. So, how can we get mad at men of other races for not knowing?
> 
> ...




I agree, its not only him that thinks this way. Even some of my  family members of mine would think the same thing about hair.  I am letting them know too it is possible.


----------



## mami2010 (Jun 27, 2011)

It is nice to see what people think about this.  I am growing my hair out for me. But to see people think you cant do it makes me more anxious to prove them wrong.

Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## mami2010 (Jun 27, 2011)

Don't worry he will not think this way for long!


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Jun 27, 2011)

mami2010 said:


> I agree,* its not only him that thinks this way. Even some of my family members of mine* would think the same thing about hair. I am letting them know too it is possible.


 
mami2010 
You didn't answer my earlier question, but how can your husband and family members think it's not possible, if your mom & sis have long hair. Maybe I'm missing something...


----------



## reeko43 (Jun 27, 2011)

SmileyNY said:


> He's not the first to think this. It is a very common misconception & perhaps one of the primary reasons why this hair forum even exists.... So, why are some people in this thread up in arms & acting brand new?
> 
> 
> *clutches pearls* "Oh my! He said that?! How dare he have a common point if view that is part of the reason why I'm on a hair board trying to find the best possible strategies to keep my hair healthy so that it will become long? *humph*"
> ...


 
Amen and amen!  Let's keep it real. Many at some point have put up with worse comments than that from a significant other or side piece erplexed


----------



## Bnster (Jun 27, 2011)

Go girl and don't let them (HS) fool you when your HS tells you need a cut (so called trim). You gauge it yourself when you need to trim. Be firm and take care of your hair and body and you will get there.  Best thing is what you are doing is taking your hair care into your own hands. HHJ! 

Now when you grow your hair out, what would be the excuse that you grew it that long and the general black populous does not.  You're mixed, you're one of the exception....
Don't let anyone get to you cause you know different!


----------



## mami2010 (Jun 27, 2011)

sipp100 said:


> mami2010
> You didn't answer my earlier question, but how can your husband and family members think it's not possible, if your mom & sis have long hair. Maybe I'm missing something...



Not my mom or sis but others like cousins



Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## mami2010 (Jun 27, 2011)

sipp100 said:


> Awww, if DH is kind in all other respects, I'm sure he just wasn't thinking when he spoke.
> mami2010  If your mother and sis have long hair, why would he think BW can't grow long hair?



I told him their hair is naturally silky and he said that from using flat irons .... I told him no no that's not from flat ironing.  He believe me now.  He will soon believe us black women can grow our hair long too. 



Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (Jun 27, 2011)

mami2010 - did you edit your post to say "Someone" instead of your DH?  Just curious.  

I had to re-read it to respond to SmileNY - which is only to say that it looked as though OP was looking for support for her indignance and determination.  This is a message board, so I'm not sure, if she didn't want responses what reaction she was hoping for.  I *think* she got it, although I'm not sure.  Maybe some of the "how could you marry him?" stuff was over the top, but all in all, (I'm not in an IRR so I can't really say 100%) I would think that couples in IRR's would at the very least avoid using racist stereotypes against each other in common conversation.


----------



## mami2010 (Jun 27, 2011)

I told him his hair has thinned out since I met him and he need to work on it.. He says since I'm into hair work on it for him... I told him we can work on our hair health together.  He is coming around.

After we leave the gym and get home I will bring him to the forum and school him.


Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## mami2010 (Jun 27, 2011)

Cherokee-n-Black said:


> mami2010 - did you edit your post to say "Someone" instead of your DH?  Just curious.
> 
> I had to re-read it to respond to SmileNY - which is only to say that it looked as though OP was looking for support for her indignance and determination.  This is a message board, so I'm not sure, if she didn't want responses what reaction she was hoping for.  I *think* she got it, although I'm not sure.  Maybe some of the "how could you marry him?" stuff was over the top, but all in all, (I'm not in an IRR so I can't really say 100%) I would think that couples in IRR's would at the very least avoid using racist stereotypes against each other in common conversation.



I think it's a good thing he said it so that it can be corrected or else I would have never knew he think that way.   If he say yes baby u can do it just to say so but don't feel it in his heart would be a lie. 

And yes I did edit post....


Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Jun 27, 2011)

mami2010 said:


> I told him their hair is naturally silky and he said that from using flat irons .... I told him no no that's not from flat ironing. He believe me now.* He will soon believe us black women can grow our hair long too*.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


 
So, your mom & sis are not Black? If they are, why would your husband think Black women can't grow hair, when it's right before his eyes - in the form of your very own mother and sister?

Anyways, I wish you all the best on your hair journey. :Rose:


----------



## Anew (Jun 27, 2011)

mami2010 said:


> Not my mom or sis but others like cousins
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


 are your cousins black? lol

I told my mom I was gonna grow waistlength natural hair and her reply was, "your hair has never been that long"... I don't think she thinks I can do it.


----------



## blackpearl81 (Jun 27, 2011)

No disrespect...but your husband needs to be educated about avoiding stereotypes....especially since he is married to an African-American woman....I hope you continue to impress yourself while growing your hair out because ppl will continue to make up excuses to feed their own ignorance and I wouldn't doubt that he'll come up with a creative reason as to why you and the rest of us were able to grow long, healthy hair...even though most humans have that capacity...HHG!!


----------



## *CherryPie* (Jun 27, 2011)

That list is not gonna work unless you take the "mixed" folks off.  I can hear him saying "all of them are not black,. Some are mixed".



Lucia said:


> Call his bluff. I'm posting a dozen different YTubers so you have some good examples of what healthy haircare can do for anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roux (Jun 27, 2011)

geez your husband is a jerk


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jun 27, 2011)

Definitely show the girls from here or YT. AND grow that hair!


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Jun 27, 2011)

I have a naysayer in my life and to him(ex/father of my child) its even laughable for me to imagine growing my hair past my shoulders.  He also thought I was clinically insane to cut off my relaxed hair and go natural.  I have goals to reach for me but it will be wonderful to prove his ignorance wrong.  I can relate to you OP and I hope u can prove your DH very wrong by exceeding your goals.


----------



## prospurr4 (Jun 27, 2011)

NicWhite said:


> This is a prime example of why it is important to pay attention to how something is said.
> 
> It is probably not a good idea to title a thread "*My husband is indian and says since im black I cant grow my hair long*", on a forum that caters to black women.
> 
> ...


 
ITA, especially the part in red/bold. I wish I could "THANKS" this post more than once.


----------



## NYDee (Jun 27, 2011)

Funny thread. I wonder how he will feel if someone tells him Indian men are known for tiny package below. lol


----------



## Jewell (Jun 27, 2011)

OP, if he is indeed using reverse psychology on you, and telling you that you can't grow your hair long b/c you're Black, then just ignore it and do ya thang!  Afterall, you have a wealth of info here at LHCF, not counting all the thousands of hair care blogs, sites, and informative pages on the 'Net!!

But if he is genuinely convinced Black women can't grow their hair long...like others said, *show him some pics* from the online sites!  And, other than that I'd just let it go in 1 ear and out the other...while you grow your hair beautifully.  HTH!


----------



## mami2010 (Jun 27, 2011)

NYDee said:


> Funny thread. I wonder how he will feel if someone tells him Indian men are known for tiny package below. lol




People of all races get stereotyped no matter what...Ha Ha


----------



## Shadiyah (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Someone told me since im black I cant grow my hair long!*



mami2010 said:


> Last night I told Someone I will be growing my hair out to bra strap length. They said no that is not possible. Black people cant grow hair long. I told them yes it is possible. Umm I think I am even more motivated to grow out my hair now. I got my notebook ready and starting to really get this hair growing thing down because I know it is possible thanks to this forum. So I am now really to take this journey full blast.
> 
> I have been working on my hair since I joined this forum in November 2010 and it is on the right path now. My hair was cut in May 2011 to get rid of some damage. It was so thin but now its looks alot fuller since I cut it.


 
I don't know what your regi is but I wanted to tell you if you are going to wear your hair out to try rollerseting it because the flat iron looks like it is causing damage. and leave the grease alone if you are using that. don't do anything that they say is for black hair like the pressing grease we use to use back in the day lol. like I said I don't know what your regiment is but I just wanted to point those things out to you.


----------



## tropical-punch (Jun 27, 2011)

OP, are you trying to even the score with that "your hair is thinning" comment?


----------



## Chrissmiss (Jun 27, 2011)

My two cents: I don't believe in "race"... terminal hair length is dependent on your individual growth rate and the length of your anagen (growth) phase. Anybody that has knowlegde of simple hair science should not be offended by this comment. Why be offended by something that is not true coming from someone who is simply ignorant about the subject and really means no real harm. Also even if it were true that "black women can't grow long hair"... what would be so bad about that? Your hair length doesn't determine you worth as a human. To be offended is to believe (even subconsiously) that it does. Why argue and take offense to something that is based on genetics? There are some people out there that really can't grow long hair because of genetics. This man is not racist... he would have to believe "blackness" and "short hair" were negative (i.e. blackness=negative=short hair)... and um his wife is black. Anyways that's all I have to say... I'm just shocked by the offense and defensiveness in this thread.


----------



## mami2010 (Jun 27, 2011)

tropical-punch said:


> OP, are you trying to even the score with that "your hair is thinning" comment?




Not really its just the truth.


----------



## Jazala (Jun 27, 2011)

Lucia said:


> Call his bluff. I'm posting a dozen different YTubers so you have some good examples of what healthy haircare can do for anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice list! Thanks


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Jun 27, 2011)

LongCurlyLocks said:


> *Wow...first let me say you MARRIED someone that said that to you???!!! *erplexed What happened to support? I don't care what his reason, lack of knowledge or if it was a "bluff", that was effed up...period...that's all she wrote. Damn!
> 
> Now that that's out the way...I hope you do grown hair LONGER than your goal just to prove him wrong-even though you should do it really for you. But yeah...I'm cheering for you.



it's not that deep.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 27, 2011)

*CherryPie* said:


> That list is not gonna work unless you take the "mixed" folks off.  I can hear him saying "all of them are not black,. Some are mixed".



I actually added them in after thinking about it because mixed race women of African decent always get written off as mixed other or white and don't get identified as being part of the black race at all that's why I put them in.


----------



## AmyRose92 (Jun 27, 2011)

Well before joining LHCF and starting my hair journey, I thought the same way. I always worked hard to get my hair to a good, full SL because I felt that _that _was long hair. I thought that you had to be mixed in order to have long hair or just be blessed with really resilient hair. And I'M black. If _most_ black women believe this, why call out someone from another nationality/race/background/gender because they believe the same thing?

All that needs to be done is to prove the myths wrong. OP, just keep growing your hair and that'll be enough proof for him. And if that doesn't work, you can always show him the awesome ladies on LHCF or Fotki


----------



## Afrobuttafly (Jun 27, 2011)

Maybe you need to educate your husband a little on the subject. Then he won't have ignorance to fall back on making misinformed comments like that. There are many long haired black women to present as evidence contrary to his opinion. Show him.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 27, 2011)

What is your regimen? How much has your hair grown since you started in November? Do you relax bone straight? How do you wear your hair?

I hope you have gotten it out of your head that your mom and sister were "lucky" and you are doomed to short hair. HHG!


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jun 27, 2011)

My Friend said:


> Girl....jus give him the side eye then get your grow on. Wear ps so he can't see your growth  once you reach bsl or longer, let the games begin.
> 
> Trench coat and a bun
> 
> ...


  This post is funny!


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jun 27, 2011)

I'd be hurt if my husband said that. And I'd be SET on proving him wrong lol even though I'd never expect to be able to grow hair as long and thick as and Indian woman lol so he'd always have something to say.
 Luckily his sisters and mom don't have hair longer than mine lol. My husband is Afghan which is sort of like Indian lol. He doesn't seem to mind it curly at all luckily even when it's huge, it's like I expect him to say he doesn't like it but he never has. He doesn't like my hair soaked down with gel  or super defined though lol. His family all love my hair curly and dislike it straight. Go figure. His mom used to have a perm back in the days  a frizzy perm do so when she sees my curly hair it probably reminds her of being young.


----------



## fiyahwerks (Jun 27, 2011)

Even though that's your hubby. I think you still have the God given right to ignore his ignorance, and force that negativity into energy to baby your hair. 

What did they say about opinions and butts...


----------



## omegachick31 (Jun 28, 2011)

Ignorance is not a damnable thing, stupidity is....ignorance can be remedied with education...stupidity is beyond reproach....Lady, just get your teach on...


----------



## Okay (Jun 28, 2011)

I was in brixton today and in some african hair shops.. well all the employers were indian men! And loads of brightening creams, weaves,wigs etc etc

I was kinda embarrased being in there..


----------



## lovenharmony (Jun 28, 2011)

SmileyNY said:


> He's not the first to think this. It is a very common misconception & perhaps one of the primary reasons why this hair forum even exists.... So, why are some people in this thread up in arms & acting brand new?
> 
> 
> *clutches pearls* "Oh my! He said that?! How dare he have a common point if view that is part of the reason why I'm on a hair board trying to find the best possible strategies to keep my hair healthy so that it will become long? *humph*"
> ...


 
It's the 'everything is someone else's fault but our own' syndrome  Our own Black community thinks these things, but let another race say the same thing and peeps ready to roll heads! It's the same concept when I hear our misguided youth talking about 'N word this and N word that', and don't want other races to say it to them. We got to get our own house in order in order to stop perpetuating the negative stereotypes of the Black race.


----------



## HauteHippie (Jun 28, 2011)

Cherokee-n-Black said:


> mami2010 - did you edit your post to say "Someone" instead of your DH?  Just curious.
> 
> I had to re-read it to respond to SmileNY - which is only to say that it looked as though OP was looking for support for her indignance and determination.  This is a message board, so I'm not sure, if she didn't want responses what reaction she was hoping for.  I *think* she got it, although I'm not sure.  Maybe some of the "how could you marry him?" stuff was over the top, but all in all, (I'm not in an IRR so I can't really say 100%) I would think that couples in IRR's would at the very least avoid using racist stereotypes against each other in common conversation.



Nope! It's a free for all! Censors are for strangers! 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## HauteHippie (Jun 28, 2011)

SmileyNY said:


> I don't think it's fair (at all) to make the OPs husband out to be a villain for having a VERY COMMON misconception. From his POV, he's not "talking sideways," he's just being honest about his viewpoint. Just because he married a black woman doesn't mean he has to be privy to everything about black culture. There isn't a test required before interracial marriage  It doesn't mean that he won't be a victim of mistaking a stereotypes for facts either.
> 
> A lot of BLACK WOMEN don't even think they can grow their hair long. We all know a couple women who feel this way. So, how can we get mad at men of other races for not knowing?
> 
> ...



Heard and agreed! I've noticed that we tend to get offensive and verbally disrespect women's husbands on here even if it's not due. In this case, maybe people are personally offended, but I haven't read this kind of response in "My mother said Black hair XYZ".

On LHCF, she WILL be encouraged to toss 'em out for crumbs in the bed.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## My Friend (Jun 28, 2011)

EtherealEnigma said:


> Heard and agreed! I've noticed that we tend to get offensive and verbally disrespect women's husbands on here even if it's not due. In this case, maybe people are personally offended, but I haven't read this kind of response in "My mother said Black hair XYZ".
> 
> On LHCF, she WILL be encouraged to toss 'em out for crumbs in the bed.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2



Girl, you ain't neva lied


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (Jun 28, 2011)

lovenharmony said:


> It's the 'everything is someone else's fault but our own' syndrome  Our own Black community thinks these things, but let another race say the same thing and peeps ready to roll heads! It's the same concept when I hear our misguided youth talking about 'N word this and N word that', and don't want other races to say it to them. We got to get our own house in order in order to stop perpetuating the negative stereotypes of the Black race.


 
I hear you, but these things did not come from within us, they were told to  _(ETA: forced upon)_ ourancestors by other races, who then became inundated with the message, internalized it, and then passed it down and passed it down. I finally had to let go of comedic and insular use of the "n" word, after formerly justifying our use vs. other people saying it by the fact that they use it to insult and degrade, while we use it to diffuse its effect and meaning. After hearing multiple latino youth use it back and forth, openly in front of black people on the subway--along with black kids--I had seen enough. Let someone call one of them a spic or wetback and see if it's all love and games.  We did diffuse it's effect and meaning, to the point where it's considered acceptable in the mainstream, and that ain't cool.

In the end, we are in an uphill battle to undo the damage that was done. I don't fault the black community for the endemic psychosocial issues that plague us because we didn't create them. It's become a part of the culture and it's very difficult to change a culture, particularly when the opposing viewpoint is constantly being reinforced by something as powerful as the media. All we can do is fight the good fight, and raise our children differently from how we were raised. Maybe in 100 years, after they raise their kids, and their kids' kids raise their kids, it will be a different world...


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Jun 28, 2011)

SmileyNY said:


> I don't think it's fair (at all) to make the OPs husband out to be a villain for having a VERY COMMON misconception. From his POV, he's not "talking sideways," he's just being honest about his viewpoint. Just because he married a black woman doesn't mean he has to be privy to everything about black culture. There isn't a test required before interracial marriage  It doesn't mean that he won't be a victim of mistaking a stereotypes for facts either.
> 
> A lot of BLACK WOMEN don't even think they can grow their hair long. We all know a couple women who feel this way. So, how can we get mad at men of other races for not knowing?


I agree we shouldn't demonize him but IMO this isn't even about race or understanding black culture.  He should support/encourage her to grow her hair because she is his wife and this is what she wants to do.  It's like my dad supporting my mom in publishing her novel or my mom supporting my dad in his business merger.  Race or stereotypes shouldn't come into the picture when it's your spouse.  But maybe I'm being too idealistic.


----------



## PinkGirlFluff (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Someone told me since im black I cant grow my hair long!*

He probably thinks that because he assumes that all Black women with long hair are wearing weaves or he does not see many Black women with long hair.  Hair is just another part of your body.  If you take good care of it and your body overall it will flourish.  Race does not matter.  I sometimes wonder if the studies that state that our hair grows slower take overall health into consideration?


----------



## PinkGirlFluff (Jun 28, 2011)

And please do not be mad at your husband for stating that.  Often there are things that are said between lovers that are not things we might say to others.  And I know some people might freak out but when you date somebody that may be from a different background (whether it be race, religion, or socioeconomic status) you feel more free to ask questions and to make statements that you wouldn't make to others because it would be rude.  I am sure he did not mean any harm.  He just thought he knew something he didn't and when he sees your hair swinging and blinging he'll eat his words!  lol.  Men think they are so smart!


----------



## lamorenita02907 (Jun 29, 2011)

My hubby said the same thing when I began my journey..and now I'm BSL and every time I straighten my hair his eyes gets sooooo big. I know he feels soo stupid now....it just makes me feel soo good to be able to shut him up and prove him wrong. Now he just stares at it and can't keep his hands outta my hair! he's amazed! lol

they're too funny
i'm black and he's dominican lol


----------



## lamorenita02907 (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm gonna tell him that imma grow my hair down to my booty and see what he says!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 29, 2011)

my husband said the same thing.  now he knows better.  a lot of folks feel that way.  i don't think he wasn't being rude or unsupportive.  he was just stating a fact (his truth).  i can't wait to see your progress 6 months to a year from now.  you should join the SL challenge.  you will be there in no time.  Good Luck!

make him take your progress pics too!  i use DH for that so he sees it for himself.  he now likes my hair being natural.  he just doesn't like it when i looklike someone from the cast of the Color Purple!


----------



## mami2010 (Jun 29, 2011)

shortdub78 said:


> my husband said the same thing.  now he knows better.  a lot of folks feel that way.  i don't think he wasn't being rude or unsupportive.  he was just stating a fact (his truth).  i can't wait to see your progress 6 months to a year from now.  you should join the SL challenge.  you will be there in no time.  Good Luck!
> 
> make him take your progress pics too!  i use DH for that so he sees it for himself.  he now likes my hair being natural.  he just doesn't like it when i looklike someone from the cast of the Color Purple!



LOL, ok I will join that I can do that. Yep I will make him take the pics.


----------



## mami2010 (Jun 29, 2011)

lamorenita02907 said:


> My hubby said the same thing when I began my journey..and now I'm BSL and every time I straighten my hair his eyes gets sooooo big. I know he feels soo stupid now....it just makes me feel soo good to be able to shut him up and prove him wrong. Now he just stares at it and can't keep his hands outta my hair! he's amazed! lol
> 
> they're too funny
> i'm black and he's dominican lol




lol, I knew I wasn't the only person in this situation.


----------



## lamorenita02907 (Jun 29, 2011)

Yea, I couldn't wait till the day that I could prove him wrong and everytime I look at my hair I'm sooo happy and amazed at the progress! I now know that I can grow it as long as i like and that feels great.

Everyone around me is amazed as well..my mother's mouth flies wide open when she sees my hair..it's an accomplishment, and it makes me feel like I can do anything. Makes me feel purty too and unique!


----------



## mami2010 (Jun 29, 2011)

lamorenita02907 said:


> Yea, I couldn't wait till the day that I could prove him wrong and everytime I look at my hair I'm sooo happy and amazed at the progress! I now know that I can grow it as long as i like and that feels great.
> 
> Everyone around me is amazed as well..my mother's mouth flies wide open when she sees my hair..it's an accomplishment, and it makes me feel like I can do anything. Makes me feel purty too and unique!



That is great! I cant wait till I get to bra strap. I know the day is coming just will take some time.  How long were you when u started?


----------



## mami2010 (Jun 29, 2011)

My Regimen:

Shampoo 2x per month - rollerset
co wash 1x per week  - rollerset
DC 1x per week  - Airdry
Clarify 1x per month - Airdry
Relax 12-16 weeks - Rollerset
Whole head baggie 2x per week
Moisturize and seal 2x per day
PS wigs, sew ins

I am trying to keep it as simple as possible.


----------



## lamorenita02907 (Jun 29, 2011)

I was shoulder length..it took me about 2 yrs. to get to BSL. I had several setbacks because I was transitiong in the process.


----------



## mami2010 (Jun 29, 2011)

lamorenita02907 said:


> I was shoulder length..it took me about 2 yrs. to get to BSL. I had several setbacks because I was transitiong in the process.



I was thinking it would take me two years. COOL!


----------



## My Friend (Jun 29, 2011)

mami2010

Have you measured 12 inches from your current length? If so, is that BSL for you?


----------



## mami2010 (Jun 29, 2011)

My Friend said:


> @mami2010
> 
> Have you measured 12 inches from your current length? If so, is that BSL for you?



Yes it is about 9 inches to go. So it could be a little less than two years if can I can retain all the length thats if i get 6 inches per year.


----------



## Nixx22jam (Jun 30, 2011)

My Friend said:


> Girl....jus give him the side eye then get your grow on. Wear ps so he can't see your growth  once you reach bsl or longer, let the games begin.
> 
> Trench coat and a bun
> 
> ...




*scribbles furiously onto note pad* girl thanks i didnt kno what I was gonna do with this hair when i get to mbl.


----------



## Anaya-Amani (Jun 30, 2011)

Snillohsss your hair is beautiful! You kinda remind me of Rissi Palmer, black country singer.


----------



## LunadeMiel (Jun 30, 2011)

mami2010 said:


> My Regimen:
> 
> Shampoo 2x per month - rollerset
> co wash 1x per week - rollerset
> ...


 
OP I think this is too much. You run the risk of over moisturizing your hair.


----------



## mami2010 (Jun 30, 2011)

LunadeMiel said:


> OP I think this is too much. You run the risk of over moisturizing your hair.



Oh really, thanks for the tip. What do u suggest?

I also didnt put light protein treatment once a week, aphogee 2 min.  Also, Aphogee 2 step every 2-3 months.  My hair has been severely damaged in the past from bleaching and relaxing on top of bleach so i am using the aphogee products he help nurture my hair.

Sorry for the horrible pic...But just need the show the damage my hair been thru.


----------



## mami2010 (Jun 30, 2011)

@ lunademiel Your hair is so so pretty!


----------



## LunadeMiel (Jun 30, 2011)

mami2010 said:


> Oh really, thanks for the tip. What do u suggest?
> 
> I also didnt put light protein treatment once a week, aphogee 2 min. Also, Aphogee 2 step every 2-3 months. My hair has been severely damaged in the past from bleaching and relaxing on top of bleach so i am using the aphogee products he help nurture my hair.
> 
> Sorry for the horrible pic...But just need the show the damage my hair been thru.


 
Honestly, I think your reggie involves too many steps. Let's take a look

My Regimen:
Shampoo 2x per month - *rollerset - This is fine
*co wash 1x per week - *rollerset - Does this mean you rollerset every week? 4X per month?
*DC 1x per week - Airdry - *Fine. I would suggest you do a protein focused DC, followed by a moisturzing conditioner. Something like a two step system.
*Clarify 1x per month - Airdry - *This may be a bit excessive and could end up stripping your hair. Unless you are noticing a lot of residue I don't think you need to clarify this much. Shampooing and focusing on your scalp should take care of it. 
*Relax 12-16 weeks - Rollerset - *Fine, a long as your hair can handle long streches
*Whole head baggie 2x per week - *You have a lot of moisturizing going on. You may end up with soggy hair.
*Moisturize and seal 2x per day - *This is too much*
PS wigs, sew ins - *If your hair is that overprocessed, I would stay away from sew ins. Your stands are already fragile so a sew in may cause too much stress on your hair.*
I am trying to keep it as simple as possible.

Be careful with using too much protein, it will make your hair brittle and prone to breakage.  Most importantly monitor your hair. You may need to adjust your regimen as you go along.


----------



## Anaya-Amani (Jul 10, 2011)

mami2010 said:


> Oh really, thanks for the tip. What do u suggest?
> 
> I also didnt put light protein treatment once a week, aphogee 2 min.  Also, Aphogee 2 step every 2-3 months.  My hair has been severely damaged in the past from bleaching and relaxing on top of bleach so i am using the aphogee products he help nurture my hair.
> 
> Sorry for the horrible pic...But just need the show the damage my hair been thru.



Go to Sally's & get this conditioner:





I've been using it since 1993, it works wonders for your hair! If u don't want to invest in the $8 tube, u can get the $2 sample pack! Trust me after u try it u will get the tube!


----------



## mami2010 (Jul 13, 2011)

Anaya-Amani said:


> Go to Sally's & get this conditioner:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks I will look into it next time I return back to the states.  I hate it there is no sally's in south america.


----------



## *C00KIE* (Jul 13, 2011)

mami2010 Didn't know you reside in south america. With our brains here we must be able to come up with a simple regime you can get at a store near you. Do you have a walmart, ulta/sephora or a walgreens there? Or do you get all your products here, I hate running out of product when trying to grow hair


----------



## mami2010 (Jul 13, 2011)

*[USER said:
			
		

> C00KIE[/USER]*;13810673]@mami2010 Didn't know you reside in south america. With our brains here we must be able to come up with a simple regime you can get at a store near you. Do you have a walmart, ulta/sephora or a walgreens there? Or do you get all your products there, I hate running out of product when trying to grow hair



No walmart, walgreens, nothing much of that nature.  They do have some stores that import some products but sometimes they have in stock and sometimes not in stock. So what I usually do is stock up alot everytime i go home to the states. I usually spend about $300 on hair products every time I go.  I usually go every 3-4 months.  Right now i got a good stash... Should last me about 1 1/2 year.  I am so afraid to run out of something I really like using.  If I really really need it I will have it shipped in.

My favorite product is Silk Elements and they don't sale that at all here .


----------



## Netta1 (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow. I see I am late again..

i was here though


----------



## mami2010 (Jul 13, 2011)

Right now I am just having a really hard time finding a chelting shampoo to use on relaxer days and tomorrow is a relaxer day.  Oh well i will just use my neutralizing shampoo.


----------



## SophieDulce (Jul 13, 2011)

LOL. What we consider long, and what Indians consider long are to totally different categories, lol.  I go to the Asian market and see 3 year olds with pony tails, down to their butts. Also most (not all) Indians have straight hair, and straight almost always appears longer than curly hair... I surprise the hell out of people and pull down on my twist and they see its past my bra(which I don't consider long).


----------



## Lucia (Jul 13, 2011)

mami2010 said:


> No walmart, walgreens, nothing much of that nature.  They do have some stores that import some products but sometimes they have in stock and sometimes not in stock. So what I usually do is stock up alot everytime i go home to the states. I usually spend about $300 on hair products every time I go.  I usually go every 3-4 months.  Right now i got a good stash... Should last me about 1 1/2 year.  I am so afraid to run out of something I really like using.  If I really really need it I will have it shipped in.
> 
> My favorite product is Silk Elements and they don't sale that at all here .



Well maybe we can choose products from ingredients your hair likes.  Like give us a list of your regimen so far and include product names, ingredients and we can narrow down what your hair thrives on and you can use that to choose products that will work for you that are available where you live. Also what are the mainstream products where you live and you can use that to compare ingredients and choose products. Hope that made sense.


----------



## My Friend (Jan 15, 2012)

mami2010

Any updates? Where you able to retain some of your growth?


----------



## mami2010 (Jan 15, 2012)

[USER]MyFriend[/USER]

Yes I have retained some length and better overall hair health!  My husband is a really big help now in this journey.  He even reminds me at night if I forget to put on my scarf, and does my scalp massages.  I really love this lhcf community for all the help and support.  Thanks for checking on me! 

Excuse the bathroom, wallpaper not complete yet. We just got done building our home and is putting on the finishing touches.


----------



## mami2010 (Jan 15, 2012)

May 2011 I had got my hair cut about 3-4 inches.


----------



## runwaydream (Jan 15, 2012)

mami2010 said:


> MyFriend
> 
> Yes I have retained some length and better overall hair health!  My husband is a really big help now in this journey.  He even reminds me at night if I forget to put on my scarf, and does my scalp massages.  I really love this lhcf community for all the help and support.  Thanks for checking on me!
> 
> Excuse the bathroom, wallpaper not complete yet. We just got done building our home and is putting on the finishing touches.




i love, love, LOVE your bedroom!!! it looks so luxurious. you'd have to beat me to get me out of that bed, lol. 

your hair looks like its coming along very well. it looks nice and healthy.


----------



## mami2010 (Jan 15, 2012)

runwaydream said:


> i love, love, LOVE your bedroom!!! it looks so luxurious. you'd have to beat me to get me out of that bed, lol.
> 
> your hair looks like its coming along very well. it looks nice and healthy.



runwaydream
Thanks! Girl I hate getting out the bed sometimes especially with the atlantic ocean behind our house. :relaxing:


----------



## czyfaith77 (Jan 15, 2012)

I just came in to read a little.  But, I want to add that it has been a while since I have really been on LHCF regularly (I took a hiatus) but, I have to really say we have some wonderful women on here.  I like the supportive words and encouragement that I have been seeing on here with a lot of the ladies.  It was like that before but in times past ( and I am sure it still exist and some other parts of the forum) there had been a lot of cattiness, rudeness, ignorance, and so forth but I really glad to see this group of ladies really do best what women can and should do and that is support and encourage one another. Have a wonderful day ladies, keep doing what you do and keep encouraging what we all need to do and that is take special care of ourselves for as wives, mothers, sisters, friends, career orientated, students and just women in general we do alot and we give alot and if we don't love and support ourselves, then who will. Much love ladies!

  And to the OP, just do the doggone thang!  You know what and how your husband said what he said. You can act and respond to as your feel you should because only you know what was said, who it is from, and how you perceived it.  Regardless, take it with a grain of salt .  Don't wear your feelings on your shoulders.  Stay focused and keep it moving.  My husband sometimes say things.  However, with me knowing him, I have learned not to take it the way it just comes out.  Sometimes what he says does have some truth however, sometimes he is not as tactful as I would be with words. He is Ghanaian.  Smiling..and I have also learned to check him on it by expressing myself tactfully and honestly about about how I perceived it.  I am tactful and careful because I still like to hear what he has to say and do not want him to totally shut down and feel like he can't communicate with me.  However, when he talks to me he now considers what he is saying and how he is saying it.  I have learned not to react so eagerly as I may have perceived it wrong. It is interesting though.....Smiling  Part of it is a men's thing with communication and in my case some of it it is part culture too as I have talked to some of the women and some of them will say we just say what we have to say. Again, you know what and how it was said and you do what you have to do and still remain true to you.  Keep it moving girl, you can do it!


----------



## czyfaith77 (Jan 15, 2012)

lamorenita I smiled when I read one of your previous post because I was thinking of the face my husband has when I flat ironing. I can't explain it but it looks as in his mind he is saying "I'm in love" or some kinda mesmerized look.  I am looking at him like "Really?  All because of some hair."  Most of the time I am in a sew in though.  But that look never changes.  And it is funny because he says it doesn't phase fim how I wear it. But it is written all over his face every time....


----------



## mami2010 (Jan 15, 2012)

czyfaith77 said:


> I just came in to read a little.  But, I want to add that it has been a while since I have really been on LHCF regularly (I took a hiatus) but, I have to really say we have some wonderful women on here.  I like the supportive words and encouragement that I have been seeing on here with a lot of the ladies.  It was like that before but in times past ( and I am sure it still exist and some other parts of the forum) there had been a lot of cattiness, rudeness, ignorance, and so forth but I really glad to see this group of ladies really do best what women can and should do and that is support and encourage one another. Have a wonderful day ladies, keep doing what you do and keep encouraging what we all need to do and that is take special care of ourselves for as wives, mothers, sisters, friends, career orientated, students and just women in general we do alot and we give alot and if we don't love and support ourselves, then who will. Much love ladies!
> 
> And to the OP, just do the doggone thang!  You know what and how your husband said what he said. You can act and respond to as your feel you should because only you know what was said, who it is from, and how you perceived it.  Regardless, take it with a grain of salt .  Don't wear your feelings on your shoulders.  Stay focused and keep it moving.  My husband sometimes say things.  However, with me knowing him, I have learned not to take it the way it just comes out.  Sometimes what he says does have some truth however, sometimes he is not as tactful as I would be with words. He is Ghanaian.  Smiling..and I have also learned to check him on it by expressing myself tactfully and honestly about about how I perceived it.  I am tactful and careful because I still like to hear what he has to say and do not want him to totally shut down and feel like he can't communicate with me.  However, when he talks to me he now considers what he is saying and how he is saying it.  I have learned not to react so eagerly as I may have perceived it wrong. It is interesting though.....Smiling  Part of it is a men's thing with communication and in my case some of it it is part culture too as I have talked to some of the women and some of them will say we just say what we have to say. Again, you know what and how it was said and you do what you have to do and still remain true to you.  Keep it moving girl, you can do it!




Yes, I agree with you about the culture thing! My husband is Guyanese and if anyone know about Guyana they would understand. People don't hold their tongue at all.  Even when they know they are wrong, they think they are right. lol


----------



## Successfulmiss (Jan 15, 2012)

*My husband is PR *and he is the only one that encouraged me to grow my hair long and it's currently APL/natural at the moment. If he wouldnt have encouraged me, I may not have done it. It may be more then a hair issue your husband is dealing with. I think your dh needs to dig deep sweetie. God bless you, your marriage and your hair journey.


----------



## mami2010 (Jan 15, 2012)

Successfulmiss said:


> *My husband is PR *and he is the only one that encouraged me to grow my hair long and it's currently APL/natural at the moment. If he wouldnt have encouraged me, I may not have done it. It may be more then a hair issue your husband is dealing with. I think your dh needs to dig deep sweetie. God bless you, your marriage and your hair journey.



Successfulmiss
Thanks!  We are looking forward to opening a salon next year.  He is very encouraging with my journey now.  He helps me with my scalp massages and I help him put up his targets when he shoot. lol we really have a great marriage.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jan 15, 2012)

Your hair is beautiful! Great progress too!

I love your bed, I've always wanted a bed with those high posts that go to the ceiling. I'm gonna get me one in this life!

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## mami2010 (Jan 15, 2012)

wheezy807 said:


> Your hair is beautiful! Great progress too!
> 
> I love your bed, I've always wanted a bed with those high posts that go to the ceiling. I'm gonna get me one in this life!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier



Thanks! I am trying to make it to apl by the end of this year.


----------



## regina07 (Jan 15, 2012)

Mami2010 -- you have gorgeous healthy looking hair!  I'm glad to see DH is on board with your hair goals and I'm sure you'll achieve whatever length you want.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Jan 15, 2012)

Keep up the good work.  My cousin's husband is Guyanese. His family did not live too far from Jonestown massacre.  We love him dearly.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jan 15, 2012)

mami2010: Your hair is looking healthier. I'm curious: Have you ever thought about not relaxing anymore?


----------



## mami2010 (Jan 15, 2012)

Serenity_Peace said:


> mami2010: Your hair is looking healthier. I'm curious: Have you ever thought about not relaxing anymore?




Thanks! I think about not relaxing anymore often. Thats why now I'm texlaxing and hopefully one day I build up the courage to go natural.


----------



## My Friend (Jan 15, 2012)

Well, from the looks of your bedroom and having the view of the Atlantic Ocean, if you decide to do the reveal I suggested, it's going to be off the chain up in there. 

Congratulations on retaining your length.


----------



## mami2010 (Jan 15, 2012)

My Friend said:


> Well, from the looks of your bedroom and having the view of the Atlantic Ocean, if you decide to do the reveal I suggested, it's going to be off the chain up in there.
> 
> Congratulations on retaining your length.



Thanks, I plan on doing what you suggested. I cant wait to reveal!


----------



## Successfulmiss (Jan 15, 2012)

mami2010 said:


> Successfulmiss
> Thanks!  We are looking forward to opening a salon next year.  He is very encouraging with my journey now.  He helps me with my scalp massages and I help him put up his targets when he shoot. lol we really have a great marriage.



*I am so glad that things have turned around! *The first yr in my interracial marriage was VERY hard...my husband and I had to talk and pray so much together because there was alot of cultural differances we had to overcome. Glad you both made it through!


----------



## xmsxtashax (Jan 15, 2012)

czyfaith77 said:


> I just came in to read a little.  But, I want to add that it has been a while since I have really been on LHCF regularly (I took a hiatus) but, I have to really say we have some wonderful women on here.  I like the supportive words and encouragement that I have been seeing on here with a lot of the ladies.  It was like that before but in times past ( and I am sure it still exist and some other parts of the forum) there had been a lot of cattiness, rudeness, ignorance, and so forth but I really glad to see this group of ladies really do best what women can and should do and that is support and encourage one another. Have a wonderful day ladies, keep doing what you do and keep encouraging what we all need to do and that is take special care of ourselves for as wives, mothers, sisters, friends, career orientated, students and just women in general we do alot and we give alot and if we don't love and support ourselves, then who will. Much love ladies!
> 
> And to the OP, just do the doggone thang!  You know what and how your husband said what he said. You can act and respond to as your feel you should because only you know what was said, who it is from, and how you perceived it.  Regardless, take it with a grain of salt .  Don't wear your feelings on your shoulders.  Stay focused and keep it moving.  My husband sometimes say things.  However, with me knowing him, I have learned not to take it the way it just comes out.  Sometimes what he says does have some truth however, sometimes he is not as tactful as I would be with words. He is Ghanaian.  Smiling..and I have also learned to check him on it by expressing myself tactfully and honestly about about how I perceived it.  I am tactful and careful because I still like to hear what he has to say and do not want him to totally shut down and feel like he can't communicate with me.  However, when he talks to me he now considers what he is saying and how he is saying it.  I have learned not to react so eagerly as I may have perceived it wrong. It is interesting though.....Smiling  Part of it is a men's thing with communication and in my case some of it it is part culture too as I have talked to some of the women and some of them will say we just say what we have to say. Again, you know what and how it was said and you do what you have to do and still remain true to you.  Keep it moving girl, you can do it!



im ghanaian and yeah the men can be harsh with their words i guess because they expect everyone to have a tough exterior as they do. alot of the females in my family are like that too. im very sensitive compared to them. i guess that has to do with being born and raised here in the US and growing up with barney & friends lol. I definitely understand where everyones coming from though.

& i would like to say i really admire you ladies. Speaking about your realtionships/marriages really gives a youngin, like my self, hope! I learn alot from you all


----------



## Lucia (Jan 16, 2012)

mami2010 said:


> [USER]MyFriend[/USER]
> 
> Yes I have retained some length and better overall hair health!  My husband is a really big help now in this journey.  He even reminds me at night if I forget to put on my scarf, and does my scalp massages.  I really love this lhcf community for all the help and support.  Thanks for checking on me!
> 
> Excuse the bathroom, wallpaper not complete yet. We just got done building our home and is putting on the finishing touches.



What oil are you using for scalp massage? 
If you're not already maybe you could try Ayurvedic oils without mineral oil


----------



## nikki2229 (Jan 16, 2012)

mami2010,
I just wanted to Congratulate you on your new home, marriage, and baby.
Your bedroom is gorgeous as well as that shower. LOL
It is obvious that you and your DH have a great relationship. I am glad that you took the high road in this thread instead of feeding into the negativity.

My DH is of a different culture than me and sometimes we say things that may be perceived as rude or as some have stated, racist but only we know the context of those comments and there is no malice behind them. Just true, cultural differences. 

We learn from those things and therefore, learn about each other.

Good luck with your continued hair journey!


----------



## Successfulmiss (Jan 16, 2012)

mami2010

Where is this beautiful bed and shower everyone keeps complimenting? *I wanna see!*


----------



## czyfaith77 (Jan 17, 2012)

xmsxtashax said:


> im ghanaian and yeah the men can be harsh with their words i guess because they expect everyone to have a tough exterior as they do. alot of the females in my family are like that too. im very sensitive compared to them. i guess that has to do with being born and raised here in the US and growing up with barney & friends lol. I definitely understand where everyones coming from though.
> 
> & i would like to say i really admire you ladies. Speaking about your realtionships/marriages really gives a youngin, like my self, hope! I learn alot from you all



You're funny. So you understand. It took a little getting used to but I'm cool now. He is not  hard like some that I have met. Many of those were older ones and more old school. My husband is rather sweet, gentle , and kind but sometimes he just say things because that is the only way he knows to express himself. It comes with listening, respect, open communication


----------



## czyfaith77 (Jan 17, 2012)

I have to add I learn a great deal on here too other than just hair. Some I toss and some I keep. Sometimes it feels like either a slumber party or being amongst a bunch of your sisters or friends.


----------



## mami2010 (Jan 21, 2012)

Lucia said:


> What oil are you using for scalp massage?
> If you're not already maybe you could try Ayurvedic oils without mineral oil



lucia

I use castor oil, EVCO, EVOO and Vatika.


----------



## mami2010 (Jan 21, 2012)

Successfulmiss said:


> @mami2010
> 
> Where is this beautiful bed and shower everyone keeps complimenting? *I wanna see!*



Successfulmiss


----------



## Caramel Hottie UK (Jan 21, 2012)

Personally I wouldn't be offended at all. I'm guessing he said it as he doesn't know any better. Until the Internet; YouTube, this forum, I was ignorant too. My hair has always been nice and healthy (thanks mum!) but it never grew past apl due to excessive trimming and the styles i used to wear. I kinda just accepted that that was my length. 
I would just let the comment roll off, continue with my healthy hair journey and be sure to tell him "I told you I could do it", once you reach your goal(s) 
Imo there is no need to feel negative about it, Just let it be something to motivate you


----------



## mami2010 (Jan 21, 2012)

Caramel Hottie UK said:


> Personally I wouldn't be offended at all. I'm guessing he said it as he doesn't know any better. Until the Internet; YouTube, this forum, I was ignorant too. My hair has always been nice and healthy (thanks mum!) but it never grew past apl due to excessive trimming and the styles i used to wear. I kinda just accepted that that was my length.
> I would just let the comment roll off, continue with my healthy hair journey and be sure to tell him "I told you I could do it", once you reach your goal(s)
> Imo there is no need to feel negative about it, Just let it be something to motivate you



I do agree. I never fully understood our hair until I started researching the internet like you mentioned.


----------



## Successfulmiss (Jan 22, 2012)

mami2010 said:


> Successfulmiss






*Fabulous taste!* I love it


----------



## Ebonybunny (Jan 22, 2012)

Last night I hung out with a friend of mine, who just happens to be Indian , and he decided it was appropriate to tell me that _hair_ is the reason why he doesnt date fully black women. Apparently he doesnt want to "deal" with it. I wonder how his new half black girlfriend is going to be able to deal with him.


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (Jan 22, 2012)

mami2010 How's it going?  This thread's pretty old?  I was looking for the update, but got lost in the sea of comments?  

Meanwhile, I've learned so much coming on here, which is saying something because I considered myself VERY knowledgeable on hair care and had always been able to grow my hair to pretty significant lengths, looking very healthy.  That said, there was a WHOLE lot I didn't know (and I'm still learning). Being on this site gave me the info I needed to be confident that once I took the natural plunge, there would be hair care techiques and products to support my natural hair care and styling.  But I digress...

The biggest lesson I've learned is about shrinkage.  Now, let's be honest, black women with their own hair past SL has only recently become widespread.  Those of you who had long hair growing up and grew hair long as adults from say, 1980 - 2000, can you REALLY say you were the norm and not the "exception?"  I can't.  I can probably name every single girl I went to school with who had hair as long, almost as long, or longer than mine and probably count them on one hand.  At least that's what I thought.  Now, that I know more about shrinkage, I wonder how many of those girls whose hair I thought was shorter, had hair just as long, but it just didn't look as long due to curl pattern and shrinkage?  

In any event, the rest of the world isn't even as close to being as educated as the people on this site, so if someone says "black women can't grow their hair long" they're absolutely dead wrong--but I don't think it's all that unreasonable to conclude that based on what limited info there is in the mainstream.  But they are wrong!


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Jan 22, 2012)

mami2010 said:


> I really think my husband is just bluffing me so that I really accomplish what I want.



I hope so because otherwise there's a problem... Regardless, keep taking good care of your hair


----------



## Shadiyah (Jan 23, 2012)

hola_lo2002 said:


> I hope so because otherwise there's a problem... Regardless, keep taking good care of your hair



hola_lo2002 how does it feel to be past WL????? I just checked your youtube length check yaa!!


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Jan 25, 2012)

Shadiyah said:


> @hola_lo2002 how does it feel to be past WL????? I just checked your youtube length check yaa!!




Honestly, I never thought my hair could reach past WL. There was a time when I thought I'd stay APL forever!!! I don't want my longer than WL because it'll be to hard to manage. I'm just happy that I can now achieve any hairstyle that i want


----------



## HauteHippie (Jan 25, 2012)

hola_lo2002 said:


> Honestly, I never thought my hair could reach past WL. There was a time when I thought I'd stay APL forever!!! I don't want my longer than WL because it'll be to hard to manage. I'm just happy that I can now achieve any hairstyle that i want



hola_lo2002

That was really inspiring! My hair is the longest I can ever remember it being and I haven't quite reached APL yet. I recently started feeling like maybe I'll finally make APL this year and then never make it further. I don't know why this started! I'm trying to banish those negative thoughts. Anyway, your post reminded me to stay positive! Thank you!

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Jan 25, 2012)

HauteHippie said:


> @hola_lo2002
> 
> That was really inspiring! My hair is the longest I can ever remember it being and I haven't quite reached APL yet. I recently started feeling like maybe I'll finally make APL this year and then never make it further. I don't know why this started! I'm trying to banish those negative thoughts. Anyway, your post reminded me to stay positive! Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2



Stay focused on your goals and you'll get there!!


----------



## mami2010 (Jan 28, 2012)

My husband is now shedding his hair more than usual... I told him before his hair is thinning and he didnt want to believe it. But now he is asking for my advice.  Lol I was waiting for this day.  I got out my castor oil and have him taking saw palmetto. Any other suggestions ladies? The thinning is starting from the center of his head. His back and edges are good still.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 28, 2012)

mami2010 said:


> My husband is now shedding his hair more than usual... I told him before his hair is thinning and he didnt want to believe it. But now he is asking for my advice.  Lol I was waiting for this day.  I got out my castor oil and have him taking saw palmetto. Any other suggestions ladies? The thinning is starting from the center of his head. His back and edges are good still.



mami2010

No offense but I'm just going to put it out there. 
Well stress and extra weight in the mid section, or plainly belly-fat is directly linked to thinning hair and loss of hair because it produces toxins that hurt the hair follicles. You can look it up. Also internal cleansing like colon cleansing can help greatly it will get him off to a good start. Dr. Natura is a good cleasning system and you don't have to fast to do it. HTH


----------



## Lucia (Jan 28, 2012)

Ebonybunny said:


> Last night I hung out with a friend of mine, who just happens to be Indian , and he decided it was appropriate to tell me that _hair_ is the reason why he doesnt date fully black women. Apparently he doesnt want to "deal" with it. I wonder how his new half black girlfriend is going to be able to deal with him.



Ebonybunny
I call bullshyte, he's a man he would never have to "deal" with a woman's hair or his kids hair,  so if he lived in say Brazil, Venezuela, Atlanta where the fully black women do have some hair on average he would still not want to date one? Is it hair texture, or short hair that's his problem cause I know of plenty of fully black women who have long healthy hair with a range of textures.


----------



## Ebonybunny (Jan 30, 2012)

Lucia said:


> Ebonybunny
> I call bullshyte, he's a man he would never have to "deal" with a woman's hair or his kids hair,  so if he lived in say Brazil, Venezuela, Atlanta where the fully black women do have some hair on average he would still not want to date one? Is it hair texture, or short hair that's his problem cause I know of plenty of fully black women who have long healthy hair with a range of textures.



Its a texture thing for him, he cant seem to appreciate the tight coils etc. Im not sure why he felt the need to share this with me of all ppl erplexed


----------



## faithVA (Jan 31, 2012)

mami2010 said:


> My husband is now shedding his hair more than usual... I told him before his hair is thinning and he didnt want to believe it. But now he is asking for my advice. Lol I was waiting for this day. I got out my castor oil and have him taking saw palmetto. Any other suggestions ladies? The thinning is starting from the center of his head. His back and edges are good still.


 
Add scalp massages with the castor oil. He should be able to do this daily since he doesn't have a hair style to disturb. He wants to start and the nape of his neck and work his way up.


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses (Jan 31, 2012)

The 'Ignance in me would have said Its not possible for Indian's breath to smell good. lol

Oh the look on his face when ur hair grows out.


----------



## TrueToHair (Mar 30, 2012)

....................................


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2012)

[USER=182260 said:
			
		

> TrueToHair[/USER];15612433]Interesting advice about starting at the nape....is this how we should start for all hair oil applications? Is there a growth pattern reason for this? I really haven't heard this before.


 
From what I have read, there are more sebaceus glands at the nape of the neck. So starting there will help get the sebum flowing.


----------



## TrueToHair (Mar 30, 2012)

...................................


----------



## mami2010 (Jan 4, 2013)

Update

Hair is retaining good length!


----------



## xNichex (Jan 4, 2013)

Wooohooo congrats!


----------



## Bajanmum (Jan 4, 2013)

mami2010

Congrats. Does hubby like? Hopefully he concedes. You're living proof that black women can (and do) grow long hair.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 4, 2013)

very Nice growth and retention. Can't wait until the next update.


----------



## Fine 4s (Jan 4, 2013)

Me too faithVA!!!


----------



## havilland (Jan 4, 2013)

mami2010 said:


> Update
> 
> Hair is retaining good length!


 

i am so glad you updated this!  you go girl!


----------



## Kindheart (Jan 4, 2013)

mami2010 said:


> Update
> 
> Hair is retaining good length!



mami2010 your hair is retaining beautifully! 
Mind sharing your workout routine ? Lol


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Jan 4, 2013)

That's wonderful news!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 4, 2013)

mami2010

what does hubby think about your hair now?  i can't wait until you hit your next goal! slow and steady wins the race!


----------



## Marand13 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'd love to know what hubby thinks now!! Great progress!!


----------



## mami2010 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks so much ladies!!! I am on my way to gym now, the hubby makes me do all the workouts he does, (all the manly workouts).  I hated it first but I'm in love with the routine now.. I will let you know my routine after I get done from the gym.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 5, 2013)

mami2010 

Wow your hair is really growing fast and retaining, keep it up you'll reach goal soon.


----------



## brg240 (Jan 5, 2013)

oh wow mami2010! Great progress and thanks for the update


----------



## mami2010 (Jan 7, 2013)

The hubby loves the growth and encourages me to care for it.   He regrets he made such a comment.  But I don't mind that was motivation for me.   He has been asking me for advice for his hair also since it's shedding. I had to explain to him about the DHT and what he can do block or slow down the DHT production.  So he is a work in progress too.


----------



## cocosweet (Jan 7, 2013)

mami2010 said:


> Update
> 
> Hair is retaining good length!


Take that! Take that!








I'm glad the hubby has come around and is being encouraging.


----------



## mami2010 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks ladies I will be back in June for next update.


----------



## Shelew (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh this is great!  I remember this thread.  Congratulations on your hair growth!


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jan 8, 2013)

Congrats on the growth mami2010.  It's always better to show than to tell.  You showed your hubby that we can grow long hair and now he's seeking your help to retain his hair.  What a compliment to you for your efforts. KUTGW.


----------



## mami2010 (May 2, 2013)

UPDATE!!! My hair is thriving you can check it out here.  Im so excited and got my hubby on hush mode these days.  https://www.facebook.com/pages/Chloes-Fitness-Fashion-Hair-and-Beauty/135071450016158

And this is an open invitation to like this page also and we can help each other encourage more women of color.  Feel free to post and help spread the word that black hair can grow.


----------



## karenjoe (May 2, 2013)

im backing out before I say what I really feel


----------



## ronie (May 2, 2013)

mami2010 congratulations. Thanks for updating the thread. I really like that second picture with your hair down. Looks healthy, and long. And as always, love your athletic, feminine body. 
My husband is the kindest person i know honestly, and he too did not believe i could grow my hair back after i BC in january. Mind you i was only a little pat shoulder length when i did. He thought my hair was long, and he was not a fan of me chopping it off. He feared, like many other people, that i could never grow my hair to what it was, nevermind longer than shoulder. So yeah i don't think your husband was mean or rude. They just don't know any better. My husband plays in my twa all the time. He takes me out every single weekend in my twa, and compliments me on how gorgeous i am. But the [email protected] fool would laugh at me if i ever show him pictures of lhcf ladies, and telling him that i'm working on growing my hair that long. I don't take it personal, i try to educate him on black hair care little bit at a time. 
I've known this man a total of 10 years, and i have never seen his sister's real hair. Her leave out always look chewed up, but her weaves are always on point. And i lived with the girl a good 2 years before we got married, lol. His mother's hair is always in a fade. He met me with sl, and never saw me past that much. So can't really blame him.


----------



## greenandchic (May 2, 2013)

karenjoe said:


> im backing out before I say what I really feel


----------



## mami2010 (May 2, 2013)

karenjoe said:


> im backing out before I say what I really feel




Bring it on...I love the constructive criticism...speak your mind.


----------



## mami2010 (May 2, 2013)

ronie said:


> @mami2010 congratulations. Thanks for updating the thread. I really like that second picture with your hair down. Looks healthy, and long. And as always, love your athletic, feminine body.
> My husband is the kindest person i know honestly, and he too did not believe i could grow my hair back after i BC in january. Mind you i was only a little pat shoulder length when i did. He thought my hair was long, and he was not a fan of me chopping it off. He feared, like many other people, that i could never grow my hair to what it was, nevermind longer than shoulder. So yeah i don't think your husband was mean or rude. They just don't know any better. My husband plays in my twa all the time. He takes me out every single weekend in my twa, and compliments me on how gorgeous i am. But the [email protected] fool would laugh at me if i ever show him pictures of lhcf ladies, and telling him that i'm working on growing my hair that long. I don't take it personal, i try to educate him on black hair care little bit at a time.
> I've known this man a total of 10 years, and i have never seen his sister's real hair. Her leave out always look chewed up, but her weaves are always on point. And i lived with the girl a good 2 years before we got married, lol. His mother's hair is always in a fade. He met me with sl, and never saw me past that much. So can't really blame him.



ronie yep I feel were you are coming from.  Since my husband is Indian he as a very hard time understanding what we as black women has to deal with and when we do deal with it correctly it just amazing them.  This forum is a great for informing people and getting them aware but there are still so many people in this world who are non believers about black women and long hair.   They just think it doesn't go together.  But I will push as much as I can to get more people to believe.  Believe in themselves as black women and people to believe black women can grow hair.  #on a mission.

Thanks for the compliment and feel free to answer any question anyone post or if you have anything on your mind, feel free. We need to reach more people. 

At the end of last year I was ready to give up on hair care and building my knowledge but I kept on pushing and plan on making this part of my life.


----------



## sweetvi (May 2, 2013)

Your hair. Is nice and check out the body!!!!  Go girl


----------



## mami2010 (May 2, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> Your hair. Is nice and check out the body!!!!  Go girl



sweetvi  Im going on 30 soon and I want to appreciate and not deteriorate!

Thanks!


----------



## faithVA (May 3, 2013)

mami2010 said:


> @sweetvi Im going on 30 soon and I want to appreciate and not deteriorate!
> 
> Thanks!


 
I am so glad you are sharing your progress with us. Your hair is growing nicely. It looks like you are between apl and bsl, I think  Glad he is in hush mode  Congratulations on your progress.


----------



## Funmiloves (May 3, 2013)

mami2010 great progress, thanks for the update


----------



## mami2010 (May 3, 2013)

I want to thank all you ladies who have replied to this thread because it was part of my motivation that I still carry with me till this day.  Thank you!!!


----------



## Evolving78 (May 3, 2013)

we all have had husbands/SO that didn't believe our hair could grow.  just something we all have experienced not seeing growing up.  it's nice to see that so many are being proved wrong!


----------



## newgrowth15 (Dec 3, 2013)

mami2010, any new updates with your hair growth?


----------

